# I Wanna Baby!!!



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have two does due this week - my husband says the 26th, I say the 20th. It's driving me CRAZY! I have baby fever BAADD. I have looked at every baby picture in this forum. I didn't think it could be done, but I did it. Anybody have anymore??


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm baby stalking also. Mine are in the kidding pens and one was due yesterday but still no babies. All these people are getting trips or quads and I've got nothing. I have serious baby envy.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My Does arrive tomorrow and are due in April and Im already baby stalking!!!!!!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> I'm baby stalking also. Mine are in the kidding pens and one was due yesterday but still no babies. All these people are getting trips or quads and I've got nothing. I have serious baby envy.


I've had mine in the kidding pens for two weeks now hoping they decide to birth early...lol No such luck. I think they are tired of me going out 5-6 times a day checking pooch and ligs. lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Phhht.(to the goats) Ive been waiting over a month. One was supposedly due for mid Dec via ultrasound does she look any where near? Nooo.
"Nan you wanna come to town with me?" 
"Let me check first."
Ok the longest Ive been out of here is a few hours. About once a week since then.:GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I feel for ya. I've got baby fever really bad too!! And mine aren't due until the end of March!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hear you, oogling the pics, my two aren't due until 3/25-4/20


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

"Baby stalking" I love it!
Here are the two Baby Pan pics that I've kept on my phone from last year :


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the pics of your little one Meredith!

Still nothing on the homefront - no discharge or anything? I guess my husband is right, full moon and all - we'll see what happens this week.

I'll just keep looking at more baby pics to tide me over.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I feel your pain! Here are the baby pictures of two pretty doelings, daughters of my Eunice: Snowbell and Prank. Eunice has the prettiest kids of all time, IMHO. 
They both have stories behind their names: Snowbell was born in 2011 just after the biggest snowstorm we have had in years. Later I read the book Treasures of the Snow and liked it so much I registered her as Treasure-of-the-Snow.
April Prank was born on April Fool's Day 2012. She has a brother named Jokester.

ETA - Meridith, your Pan is utterly adorable!

Treasure-of-the-Snow









April Prank


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I want babies too but my 2 girls aren't due until May. The first is due on Mother's Day and the second a week later - it seems soooooooooo far off. LOL.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Milkmaid I WANT your babies!!!! They are adorable! 
Ohhh I am jonesen so bad I may take a flashlight out and look for babies....lol


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's some of my sweet babies born this year. Glad to have these little ones to cuddle


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Love it...They are so sweet Redgate. 

I am really nervous this year. I grew up on a ranch with goats and cows and I started my own goat mini-ranch in 97 as well. I can name almost every disease, illness and its treatment by memory. But birthing and disbudding are the two areas I never got into. Growing up it was something dad took care and then when I started with goats, I always just let the moms do their thing and have never participated in birth. They usually had them while we were at work. I guess I've been lucky with it because out of all the years last year was the first really difficult birth and by the time I got the vet, the baby had died in utero. The vet then told me point blank - if you're going to have goats, you need to get yourself informed. What an eye opener. 

Wish my father was still alive, he still had alot to teach me. Anyways, I've made a promise to be active in birthing and all from here on out - so this is kinda my first birthing this year and will be my first disbudding. 
So I not only have been looking at a lot of baby pics, but deliveries as well. I've got down the positions to expect and what to do if incorrect, but still anxious ya know.

Anyways, I am rambling. Thank you guys for all the pics and info and just everything.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Melissa, take a deep breath .
Everything is a learning experience. The only way we ever get to be what other people call "experts" on a subject is by starting as beginners. You have a leg up on a lot of other people in starting to breed goats. If nothing else you surely know what a healthy baby looks like and ought to act like. That's way more than I had when I got little Pan. I was on here constantly asking for input and advice, always scared and nervous.
You have TGS to go to! The people here have seen it all and it is a very active forum. Post your questions and they wont go unanswered long!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh those babies are SOOO adorable... ours aren't due until the end of March and April. Please keep posting pictures!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Melissa, I know the feeling so well. You'll do very well!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Meredith and Danielle. I'm just antsy that's all.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just to update - Today's birthing day Yeah!!

Here on my two posts so far, one to go.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/coco-had-baby-139699/
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/smoky-had-twins-139705/


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

love the pictures and love the names..


----------

